# stihl elten chainsaw boots? any good?



## matt9923 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just baught a new pair of stihl elten chainsaw boots for $37

DO they have a steel toe and Kevlar liner? The price was to good to pass up, they might be a bit small for me so will see and ill resell them if they don't fit.

Never heard of this site but it seemed the legit and the seller responded to my questions in a timely manner. I used PP so they would "probably" help me if i got scammed. He says NEW and they been sitting in the garage. 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/premiumstuff/items/5226347
Here's the fixed pics.


----------



## bullbuck (Sep 23, 2009)

look like good boots to me?wouldnt go to field testing them though


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 23, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> look like good boots to me?wouldnt go to field testing them though



so you wouldn't us them? I cant afford the $300 pair i want so will try these.


----------



## bullbuck (Sep 23, 2009)

should have made myself more clear sorry,what i meant was field test them with the chainsaw,as far as wether they will resist a cut?they look like damn good boots


----------



## RRSsawshop (Sep 23, 2009)

They look OK for the weekend warrior,cutting every day on a side slope NO WAY!!! Not enough ankle support for me I'd roll'em and ROLLED ANKLES S##K!!


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 23, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> They look OK for the weekend warrior,cutting every day on a side slope NO WAY!!! Not enough ankle support for me I'd roll'em and ROLLED ANKLES S##K!!



better then what i have, iv lived in the woods my whole life and have never sprained an ankle.... even with sneakers. I'm more worried about cutting my foot up, iv lived with regular boots forever but i think its time to stop risking it.


----------



## bullbuck (Sep 24, 2009)

been in the woods for a few years,and have always cut with wal-mart forty dollar range hiking boots on.(mainly because cant afford anything else)but i do have a backup pair of calks,but rarely use them in this dry climate,hikers are much lighter to get around in for me,not safe but none of it is


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 24, 2009)

Whoever wore those boots pronates as bad as I do.

How are they for support? Waterproofing? Toe room?

Any idea of U.S. regular pricing?

I'm boot shopping and am stuck on account of wierd/beat to hell feet.

Thanks!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 24, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Whoever wore those boots pronates as bad as I do.
> 
> How are they for support? Waterproofing? Toe room?
> 
> ...



when i get them ill let you know.


----------



## slowp (Sep 24, 2009)

If you have weird feet, and work on steep ground, save up and get a pair of Kuliens. I'm so glad I got them. They're broke in now and I'm not falling down as much. The soles are still stiff, but that's how good caulks are. 

They cost more than Twinkle did, but I make my living on my feet, so it is worth it.

Boot brands I've gone through: Redwing, Whites, Danner, Wesco, and various hiking boots. No steel toes in any of these.


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 24, 2009)

slowp said:


> If you have weird feet, and work on steep ground, save up and get a pair of Kuliens. I'm so glad I got them. They're broke in now and I'm not falling down as much. The soles are still stiff, but that's how good caulks are.
> 
> They cost more than Twinkle did, but I make my living on my feet, so it is worth it.
> 
> Boot brands I've gone through: Redwing, Whites, Danner, Wesco, and various hiking boots. No steel toes in any of these.



Thanks P!

I have looked at Kuliens, and they are definately old school good stuff!
The cost is crazy, but then anything of value is gonna be, with the dollar bieng next to worthless.

I hear ya on the feet bieng the money makers.

If my feet are miserable, I'm miserable and grumpy as a constipated Bear.

I'm hoping the Stihl boots with the Euro sizes are compatible with goofy feet cuz I have yet to find a steel toed boot that has room for upturned Morton toes. Bloody toenails stinks when you're trying to have fun stump jumping in the snow.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## RRSsawshop (Sep 24, 2009)

slowp said:


> If you have weird feet, and work on steep ground, save up and get a pair of Kuliens. I'm so glad I got them. They're broke in now and I'm not falling down as much. The soles are still stiff, but that's how good caulks are.
> 
> They cost more than Twinkle did, but I make my living on my feet, so it is worth it.
> 
> Boot brands I've gone through: Redwing, Whites, Danner, Wesco, and various hiking boots. No steel toes in any of these.



:agree2: May cost more but your FEET are happy and they last a LIFETIME.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 24, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> :agree2: May cost more but your FEET are happy and they last a LIFETIME.



the boots last a lifetime?


----------



## RRSsawshop (Sep 24, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> the boots last a lifetime?



Well rebuildable at least...


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 24, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> Well rebuildable at least...



nice. do they have a lifetime sole replacement like ll bean.


----------



## RRSsawshop (Sep 24, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> nice. do they have a lifetime sole replacement like ll bean.



No it costs you,but its usually under 100.00 for a rebuild and they are like NEW again.. Drews boots in Oregon does all my work...www.drewsboots.com


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 27, 2009)

I got the boots. They are better then expected. They have good ankle support even tho they don't look that high they aren't to short.. They look like they should protect me pretty well.


----------

